# Anything in the Detroit area?



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Specifically, anything in Oakland county? (Rochester, Auburn Hills, Troy, Bloomfield)


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

No, not currently. I'm from Waterford and I have been trying to get something going for ages !

There's another guy from Rochester Hills http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/rezdog-27053/
who has shown interest before...


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm in Rochester


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

let's get this party started!


----------

